# DP/DR = Kundalini



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

DP/DR is such a bullshit term for what it actually is. I would wish DP/DR would be wiped out from the DSM books.

DP/DR=KUNDALINI

The reason why the world doesn't seem real is because you HATE it. This is why your eyes are full of hate. Your soul is full of hate. Kundalini can go up and down, up is hell (head), down is heaven (body).

A MAN IS FINE WHEN HE BELIEVES IN HIMSELF, IN OTHERS, GOD AND IN THE WORLD. Remember this sentence for the rest of your life. Forget about emotional blockades, because the only blockade there is, is a VERY low self-esteem.

Lets break the above multi-dimensional sentence up.

A MAN (OR WOMAN OFCOURSE):
= FINE WHEN HE BELIEVES IN HIMSELF
Meaning 1) When you believe literally in yourself you would recognize yourself in the mirror
Meaning 2) When you have high self-esteem you feel SAFE. If you feel safe you don't think that much.

= FINE WHEN HE BELIEVES IN OTHERS
Meaning 1) When you visually believe in others.
Meaning 2) When you thrust others.
Meaning 3) How can you believe in others when you don't believe in yourself ?

= FINE WHEN HE BELIEVES IN GOD
Meaning 1) When you believe 100% in God there is nothing to be afraid of.
Meaning 2) When you believe 100% in God and believe 100% in God's path you won't feel sorry for anything that happened in your life.
Meaning 3) How can you believe in God when you don't believe in yourself ?

= FINE WHEN HE BELIEVES IN THE WORLD
Meaning 1) Just what it states.
Meaning 2) How can you believe in the world when you don't believe in yourself ?

The more you believe in these things, the more you life in the NOW.

Ways to get out of it:

- If you don't believe in all four, do a lot of fun stuff. The more you are focused outwards the higher your self-esteem.
- Functioning.
- Aura-healing (won't be a long-term fix most-likely, but can help a bit). And no, Aura- and Spiritual healers are real, and yes, there are a lot of assholes among them that are full of shit and that are fake.
- Chanting. Because your throat-chakra is blocked.
- After chanting. Focus on your heart-chakra.
- Buy a ECG-watch and monitor your heart-rate. See which music calms your heart down and which makes it worse. My heart-rate goes from 120 to 74 when I listen to The Oddesey (Aura+Chakra healing music) from Visionary-Music.com (you can send me a PM and I will send you the MP3's).
- Download the following:
http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3740588/Bra ... %5BFLAC%5D
http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3740574/Bra ... %5BFLAC%5D
I'm just trying this music now, but it's GREAT!!! I have an Ipod Nano with a headset where you put the Ipod in, I just listened for it for 10 minutes and I felt my arms again, I felt weird energy going to my heart and I felt a bit of warmth in my feet. Just in 10 minutes time! Excellent stuff. Try it!

Kundalini is a higher level of being. When the Kundalini is activated you realize you're stuck in your head. Google for Kundalini.

Remember: The more you focus outwards, the bigger your aura, the hotter your hands + feet get, the more you're insinde your body.
Remember: Kundalini effects are also that you're scared of death and/or scared of going insane.
Remember: Everything you're doing is for a certain purpose. Yes, you're showing off to everybody because you have a low self-esteem.
Remember: Don't take anti-depressivum or any medicines whatsoever! This is first of all dangerous with Kundalini and secondly the normal-length term of 12 years Kundalini will be increased with the time you take that shit.
Remember: Excersise every day, not in extremes. Do stuff you think you like. Get enthousiastic about something. A easy way to get out it very quick if falling in love!
Remember: Grounding is done by eating healthy, taking good care of yourself, earning your own money. And remember about grounding that grounding is bullshit. Grounding is just a bullshit spiritual word for getting your self-esteem up/getting calm.
Remember: You can only love someone else when you love yourself. You can only thrust someone else when you thrust yourself. It's all about you and only you. You can cure anything. You can do anything. You are in control. You have the power.
Remember: The more fun things you do the more your soul wants to life in the present. This, or falling in love, are the most easy ways out.

Certain deceases that go hand in hand with Kundalini: Asperger's Syndrome (goes with dissocation and focussing inwards), Clinical depression ofcourse, Schizophrenia (25% of the people that are diagnozed with Schizophrenia actually have Kundalini, these are the people that say they don't know what they think, this isn't Schizophrenia but Kundalini).

Personally I have Asperger Syndrome. So I get very stressed in new situations. As with Schizophrenia this is said to be final, no cure whatever. The more you say to yourself there is no cure there won't be a cure. Everything is curable. It's not just something in the brains. Life is not just flesh and blood. It's all body/mind/soul balance. It's all about hope. And it's all about enjoying life. Be grateful for the small things in life. Be grateful for the clouds in the sky. Be grateful for every day God gives you to see this beautiful planet. Being negative is so easy and weak. Life is not about work. Life is about living. Discover. Fantasize. Dance in the streets. Life.
If you life at your parents and you're above 18, move out yesterday not tomorrow. Get on your own two feet. Do your own laundry, make your own meals and enjoy making them. Do the things you're scared of.

Two days ago I went working for a coffeeshop in the neighboorhood where I come every day to read books or study. I was anxious the day before, two days before, but it went fine. When I came home I felt a bit warmer inside because I focussed outwards all evening. The boss told me at the end of the night that he was happy to see that I'm doing things on my own without them having to tell me constantly what I should do.

I'm not out of my head yet, but even when I'm scared to death I just try to function. Because I rather be dead then to be without emotions. Pray daily, ask God to forgive you (because you're angry on God) and be STRONG!

It's easier not to believe in God then to do. If you're in this state and still don't believe there is a God you will stay in this till you learned what God wants you to learn. He didn't send you on this path to stay ignorant.

Increase your hope. Increase your strength. Focus on the present, not on the past. Find tools that calm you down.

Ask yourself this question: WHY AM I SO SELFISH ?

May God bless all of you.

-Abyssus abyssum invocat, accipere quam facere praestat injuriam-

Hugs, Johan


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that  I've been looking for this kind of info on Google.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

You're welcome sweetypie.. But as they say in Latin, master first cure yourself, it's not very wise of me to give advice at this point. But although I hope I am helping a bit... Yesterday I tried this music from BMV Entrainment which slows down your heart. After listening to it for 30 minutes my heart slowed down to 53. My pressure was 111/60, which is very low.. This isn't and shouldn't be your main focus but it will help you to sleep better and feel a bit bit better when waking up.
I uploaded this file here: http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=49vlfdgt3zb (please don't push the Is this file illegal link? !)

Listen to it through a headset, lying on bed, before sleeping. I hope it helps a bit..


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

This is amazing!

Thankyou so much! LS


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

What is amazing? Well, I just hope it helps some people... I will now become a volunteer so I will feel useful, which is important for your self-esteem.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

One more thing, for the people that don't believe in souls. Take a photograph with someone that is fine and you, then look at the eyes. You will notice a difference in the eyes. The other ones eyes have light in them, yours don't. Now, when you're doing something you really like or looking forward of doing you will see the light in your eyes when making a photograph.

Dissociation (which comes with Kundalini) is simply not refusing to see reality, it's escapisme, your soul is hiding...

Please DON'T take anti-depressivum! It will prolong this... If you don't take that stuff, this will go over within 12 years anyway. And you probably don't know when Kundalini started, so you might be cured automaticly within half a year, 1 year, who knows... Just let Kundalini do it's work, it will clean up things anyway.. But if you want to get out of it quicker, do fun things..

And ask yourself, do you really think a pill can put that light on again in your eyes? Do you really think a pill can get you your soul back?

Hugs!


----------



## alphaman (Nov 4, 2005)

Good post. Provocative.

it supports the notion that DR/DR is actually a kind of enlightenment. Its bloody traumatic though!

Also...the notion of God being seperate than Us.....this is duality again....if all is one.... then we are god.....just one tiny facet. there is no difference....there is *nothing *actually to do, but just get on with our destinies.

I think you're onto something though....is there perhaps a fury at even being alive at this level? Don't we perhaps secretly desire the stoic blissful sleep of a rock, or a tree?

So little understood about consciousness. Noone actually knows what creates our awareness. Awareness is the most profound mystery, and gift.

Anytime, time for bed....even when sleeping, there is awareness of a sort I think. I know I don't die. And perhaps thats what death is. Back to the 'sleeping awareness'


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I would wish that as many people read this post as they did with my other post 'the truth about dp/dr..' since this post is more useful/truthful then the other one. People, please read this post.. Do fun stuff and pray to God every day.


----------



## WHISPER (Apr 28, 2008)

i see the light in my eyes on photos...
i'm having constant dp for 2 years and around 18 months I do things I like... always being with people I love... I tried some exercises like feel my body... but dp never left me...and now it's worst and I don't know why. Because of the new feelings I'm having agoraphobia... I don't know what to do. I don't take ssri, but I take xanax to sleep... I think this drug made the things worse.

I'm not religious... spiritual things make me feel strange... what you suggest?


----------

